# Latin Luxury's G~Body Party June 27, 2015



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury CC would like to invite you to our G~Body party car show! Flyer and location coming soon! !!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

T
T
T
G BODY PARTY !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT location and flyer coming soon


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!! 2015 G BODY PARTY


----------



## hell razer (Aug 4, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE G BODY !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE G BODY !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin Luxury CC would like to invite you to our G~Body party car show! Flyer and location coming soon! !!!!!


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

Cousin showed up at Hooters last year with his friend and was told show was cancelled by some waitress


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

What's up homies. Keep us posted. CONTAGIOUS CC down to roll.


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

BOWTIE RIDER said:


> Cousin showed up at Hooters last year with his friend and was told show was cancelled by some waitress


The show wasn't canceled we moved to another location we will keep u posts it on the place we will have it


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> What's up homies. Keep us posted. CONTAGIOUS CC down to roll.


What up homie will keep u posts it let us no when Contagious is having something


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!! G BODY PARTY !!!


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

Going down this Thursday Bringing in the new year.


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> Going down this Thursday Bringing in the new year.


Gunna try to make it homie


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT for G Body party 2


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

New year Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!! G BODY PARTY !!!


TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT G-BODY PARTY 2


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTMFT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BOUNZIN (Oct 28, 2006)

I'll show up this year


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Afterlife (Jun 1, 2011)

ttt


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin Luxury CC would like to invite you to our G~Body party car show! Flyer and location coming soon! !!!!!


TTT


----------



## silly (Sep 26, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTMFT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

WORKING ON SOMETHING GOOD FOR THIS SHOW !!!! TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> WORKING ON SOMETHING GOOD FOR THIS SHOW !!!! TTT


TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THANKS CARLOS FOR THE BUMP !!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS A G BODY PARTY !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT G~BODY PARTY 2


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin Luxury CC would like to invite you to our G~Body party car show! Flyer and location coming soon! !!!!!


 TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

G BODY PARTY 2" TTT BUMP !!!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!! For G body party !!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT!!!


----------



## Sweet' n Low (May 1, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

G~Body Party 2 TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Location coming soon


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR 2015 G BODY PARTY #2


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT FOR 2015 G BODY PARTY #2


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin Luxury CC would like to invite you to our G~Body party car show! Flyer and location coming soon! !!!!!


TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT BUMP !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

G~Body Party 2 TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

CONTAGIOUS CC ready to go.


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

supreme82 said:


> CONTAGIOUS CC ready to go.


That's for the support CONTAGIOUS CC


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

g body bump


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

hno: Can't wait for this show G Body Party !!!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

dusty87ls said:


> g body bump


Thanks for bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


What up Carlos thanks for the bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin Luxury CC would like to invite you to our G~Body party car show! Flyer and location coming soon! !!!!!


Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

r elcos n blazers allowed ?


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

lowdude13 said:


> r elcos n blazers allowed ?


 FOR YOU YES Carlos !!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> FOR YOU YES Carlos !!


lol right on :thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## UniquesshortdogIE (Jul 19, 2012)

Latin Luxury said:


> BUMP TTT !!!!


Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

G~Body Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Well we r getting thing ready for this show so come out support the G BODY PARTY !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Well we r getting thing ready for this show so come out support the G BODY PARTY !!!!


TTT


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Man this sounds like it will be a blast...wish I lived closer I'd bring my Cutty for sure! Make sure you guys post up pics when it's said and done!


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Make the trip Rick dizzle. U can always end the day on Whittier of Crenshaw


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT BUMP !!!!


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

dusty87ls said:


> Make the trip Rick dizzle. U can always end the day on Whittier of Crenshaw


Man bro I wish I could...that's a heck of a trip for me...I live in far southeastern AZ....Hope you guys have a great turn out!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> Latin Luxury CC would like to invite you to our G~Body party car show! Flyer and location coming soon! !!!!!


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

G~Body Party 2 TTT


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE G BODY !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR G BODY PARTY !!!!


----------



## ai15316 (Apr 21, 2010)

Where is this going to be at, LA TIMES CC. WILL SUPPORT WITH SOME G-BODYS , NEED LOCATION.


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT I WILL POST UP THE SPOT SOON JUST WORKING ON SOMETHING GOOD !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT STILL WORKING ON SOMETHING GOOD BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> bump:thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> TTT I WILL POST UP THE SPOT SOON JUST WORKING ON SOMETHING GOOD !!!


TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## 78 Monte 4 Life (Mar 1, 2006)

hope I can make it to this one....


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

78 Monte 4 Life said:


> hope I can make it to this one....


Hope u could homie


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Ttt


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

G~Body Party 2 TTMFT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE G BODY PARTY !!!!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

SHOW IS GOING TO BE AT DON JOSE TACOS IN MORENO VALLEY JUNE 27 2015 
ROLL IN IS FROM 6 TO 10 am SHOW STARTS AT 10am


----------



## johnnys121 (Feb 20, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT BUMP !!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## shorty920 (Apr 11, 2012)

TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> SHOW IS GOING TO BE AT DON JOSE TACOS IN MORENO VALLEY JUNE 27 2015
> ROLL IN IS FROM 6 TO 10 am SHOW STARTS AT 10am


TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT FOR THE G BODY PARTY #2 !!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

G body bump.


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Bump TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

G~BODY PARTY 2 TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT !!!!


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

Latin Luxury said:


> SHOW IS GOING TO BE AT DON JOSE TACOS IN MORENO VALLEY JUNE 27 2015
> ROLL IN IS FROM 6 TO 10 am SHOW STARTS AT 10am


 TTT !!!!!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Bump TTT


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

June 27 G~Body only car show TTT


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

TTT....:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> SHOW IS GOING TO BE AT DON JOSE TACOS IN MORENO VALLEY JUNE 27 2015
> ROLL IN IS FROM 6 TO 10 am SHOW STARTS AT 10am


Bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT G BODY PARTY !!!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

BUMP TTT !!!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

BUMP TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> View attachment 1674689


Bump TTT


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

lowdude13 said:


> :thumbsup:


Thanks for the bump


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Rick Dizzle (Jul 26, 2009)

Please take pics and post after the event! Just no way for me to make it from AZ this year, so pics would be awesome! Good luck w the event!


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

bump:thumbsup:


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## CISCO"S LUXURY (Jan 23, 2012)

Bump


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

Latin Luxury G-Body Party of June 27, 2015 @ Don Jose's taqueria has been cancelled. New date coming soon. Please spread the word.


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Damn. Keep us in the loop I'll let contagious cc know


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

dusty87ls said:


> Damn. Keep us in the loop I'll let contagious cc know


It will be August 1 will let u no on the spot thanks homie


----------



## dusty87ls (Nov 15, 2007)

Did the tenent trip on the previous location ?
Try asking over by the super target next to the best buy that closed. It's a big lot it might be a good spot


----------



## LOWDOWN62 (Nov 24, 2011)

In the city of Pomona there's a huge empty lot off 60 frwy, exit Garey ave in the "home depot" ... Half that lot is open free (do to business cuts) right off the frwy head south look to your left, entrance is the Shell gas station... Right after the gas station is the lot!... Great for cuising, gatherings... Wut ever! Good luck!!


----------



## 81Luxury (Sep 16, 2011)

dusty87ls said:


> Did the tenent trip on the previous location ?
> Try asking over by the super target next to the best buy that closed. It's a big lot it might be a good spot


Looking for a better spot i thought about that spot and by Bakers also i will go on Sat and find out thanks homie


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

ITS GOING DOWN AUGUST 1 2015 NOT THE 27


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

THIS SHOW GOT CANCELLED THE NEW DATE IS ON AUGUST THE 1 2015 THANK YOU


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

New location new date coming soon


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

New date and new location


----------



## ray&son (Feb 8, 2014)

1Luxury 08:19 PM 07-28-2015
Originally Posted by Sweet' n Low:
Latin Luxury G-Body Party 4 days away Hope to see all those G-Body's and all Low riders are welcomed too...
It's a Family Event don't forget to bring the kids.. Hangar Trampoline Park which is next door will be giving free time with a ticket given by Latin Luxury Car Club.. Aug 1, 2015 @ Status Night Club & Lounge 12125 Day St., Moreno Valley, CA 92557
Roll in time 6am-10am Show time 10am- 4pm .. Come on out and have some fun with your family.. For more info contact 
Tito 951-591-8594-VP or Joe 714-709-1743-P
TTT


----------

